# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Ранчо Старая Романовка, Мглинский Район,

## DDT

We not long ago started importing beef cattle into the Bryansk Oblast. On one of the ranches it was my job to teach the locals from the villages how be cowboys. Here are a few photos:   DSCF6745.jpg 
This is outside the barn saddling up with a couple of other American cowboys hired as advisers. Note the concrete.......the Russian company thought they were doing us a favor by pouring as much concrete as they could, but in reality it was a very bad idea. I got bucked off onto that slab of concrete not too long ago and so did a few others.       Headquarters.jpg
The office taken from my house. They are so worried about security that they had 24 hour guards and a road block. Sort of insane to my way of thinking. As a matter of fact they have more guards than Russian cowboys.

----------


## DDT

Mglin.jpg 
This is the typical WWII memorial in the park in the center of Mglin.

----------


## DDT

Heiffers.jpg 
This is the greenest country I have ever worked with cattle in. There are a lot of bugs in the summer, big horseflies that bite everything and it is quite humid. It's not unusual to be riding along on your horse and have 30 or 40 huge horseflies sucking his blood.

----------


## DDT

village.jpg 
This is a village just down the road a little from the ranch. Note the potholes and ducks?

----------


## DDT

teaching.jpg 
Demonstrating to correct way to bridle a horse.  Notice how clean the concrete is? The Russian workers would get their wages cut if the company bigshots saw any hay on the floor of the barn so they swept and cleaned all the time.

----------


## DDT

mglin market.jpg 
Downtown Mglin by the markets.

----------


## Lampada

Здорово!  http://bryansk.bezformata.ru/listnew...nskij/3426951/  Брянск | Молодежь Мглинского района остается на селе из-за «Мираторга» - БезФормата.Ru

----------


## DDT

Monastery.jpgmonastery lake.jpg 
This is an old orthodox monastery or church by the ranch. Note the huge stork's nest on top? It has been vacant since the Bolsheviks came in and shot a bunch of nuns and drowned the rest in the adjacent pea green pond. About 20 in all.

----------


## Lampada

Брянск-Мглин

----------


## DDT

> Здорово!  Брянск | Вторая партия «мартовских» коров обживает Унечский и Мглинский районы области - БезФормата.Ru  Брянск | Молодежь Мглинского района остается на селе из-за «Мираторга» - БезФормата.Ru

 
Да, их я знаю......молодец Lampada!

----------


## DDT

> Брянск-Мглин

   That is my park!  And my grocery store is just across the way from there. I have smoked many cigarettes sitting by that tank. And the children from the school would call to me from their classroom windows when walking to my car.

----------


## Lampada

> Monastery.jpg 
> This is an old orthodox monastery or church by the ranch. Note the huge stork's nest on top? It has been vacant since the Bolsheviks came ...

 Может быть. они сейчас постепенно разбогатеют и смогут церковь отреставрировать.  Хорошо хоть на кирпичи не разобрали.

----------


## DDT

dray.jpg 
This is common.    horse market.jpg    dray by romanovka.jpg

----------


## DDT

> Может быть. они сейчас постепенно разбогатеют и смогут церковь отреставрировать.  Хорошо хоть на кирпичи не разобрали.

 There is another monastery right across the road from the ranch gates. It's just a couple of houses really, but there is a memorial there dedicated to a man who supposedly ascended to heaven on that spot. The nuns have told me that all our cattle will die and the ranch will close because God does not want it there. I think they maybe right about God not liking the ranch ..... the owner, Viktor Linnik is thought to be mafia.   http://www.rumafia.com/ru/person.php?id=512

----------


## DDT

tank in park.jpg 
And no town park is complete without at least one tank!

----------


## Lampada

> There is another monastery right across the road from the ranch gates. It's just a couple of houses really, but there is a memorial there dedicated to a man who supposedly ascended to heaven on that spot. The nuns have told me that all our cattle will die and the ranch will close because God does not want it there. I think they maybe right about God not liking the ranch ..... the owner, Viktor Linnik is thought to be mafia.   http://www.rumafia.com/ru/person.php?id=512

 Тогда "Ой!"   ::

----------


## sperk

Great photos and stories. Thanks for sharing. You may want to consider the blog feature for a record of your stay.

----------

